

List of Web Applications from 2005 (How many are still around today?) - antiform
http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2005/5/21/03045/5568

======
petercooper
To be fair, some of them have changed names, rebranded, or been bought out.
For example, the one listed as "RSS Digest" was owned by me but was a
donation-ware service at the time. It became Feed Digest, got angel funding,
and in 2007 I sold it. The new owners rebranded it and it continues to
operate.

